# Wooden marble runs - Varis or Cuboro



## colsy

Do any of you have a Varis or Cuboro wooden marble run? They look amazing, but they are VERY expensive, so just wondering how long they'll hold the kids' attention - and until what sort of age. Thanks


----------

